
How Bitcoin works (2014) [video] - ggrrhh_ta
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CMucDjJQ4E&t=43s
======
ggrrhh_ta
The video, although 6 years old has not lost any relevance and provides the
relevant information to communicate about bitcoin for non-CS people, but it
also is useful for CS people, and has lots of forward-looking commentary (in
2014) that will amuse everyone.

